

Ask HN: Working on a Ground Breaking Project. Lost on how and where to execute. - darrelljr00

Excuse the rambling but I need to explain my history and my challenge. Ok, so, Im on my 3rd startup, first 2 were ecommerce startups that were acquired(small exits). I worked my butt off and built those businesses with less then $100. I read and discect EVERYTHING thats Silicon Valley related daily."Family thinks im possessed" but i just cant not analyze everything thats going on in silicon valley and tech and biz related. I live in Dallas(cheap real estate but no startup scene.) You may say that there is "SOME" startup scene but there is NO culture that empowers tech startup, there is minimal funding, and the talent/ desire to leave a good job and help someone create a huge market disrupting company is not here. Im currently working on a "social experiment" that will push the boundaries of whats possible in a <i></i><i></i><i></i>. It has been bootstrapped by me, but I dont know what to do. Do I continue, launch with no financial backing, but be near homeless-ness?(with family) Or do I slow down progress and try to get funding in my Area? Or do I pack it all up and go to the Valley?<p>I love the valley been there about 5 times. It feels like its where I belong. But the gas prices, state income tax and real estate is so darn expensive its hard to live comfortable.<p>I need to community to help me with this one..<p>Help !!
======
noonespecial
Austin is close and does have a fairly vibrant start-up scene/culture. Make
the drive and go to some meetups or functions.

Also, don't be mysterious. Remember, even Dean Kamen thought he had a ground
breaking invention. After all the secrecy and hype, it turned out to be an
overpriced little scooter. Tell people honestly about your idea, they're too
busy on their own things to "steal" it, but the feedback you get will be
invaluable.

------
bartonfink
As a purely subjective ?, this is going to come down to priorities, and as
such there's no "right" answer. You'll be able to look through history and
find plenty of examples of people who have bet it all and won, and they may
have been right to make that bet depending on your perspective. However, there
are also more people who have bet it all and lost (even when they were right -
check out Charles Goodyear).

Personally, I think it's irresponsible to put your family in a situation you
characterize as "near homelessness" for a "social experiment" - especially if
you can get this done more slowly by pursuing funding more than you have. I
also think it's a rough idea to move to a far more expensive locale on the
hopes that it will help you with your project. You have a skill-set that can
provide for your family and leave you the time and means to work on your
experiment on the side. You live in a city that has a market for that skill-
set, which means you have options at your fingertips. I think you ought to
play it safe and put your family obligations ahead of your startup ambitions
for the time being.

------
darrelljr00
Thanks for the response. Spouse is from North Cali. And moving any further
south in Texas will only make for more whining and complaining of the heat.
Austin does have alot going on though. So I guess what im saying is that its
either here or move..

------
darrelljr00
near homelesness = broke.

